# 2 years ago nearly...



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

He was only 8. My lovely Jigsaw...

Your life was taken,
In just that single shot,
It was then,
That my whole life went to pot.

I'd loved you since I saw you
Those times I didn't even know your name,
Those first few meetings,
Well, they did cause a lot of pain.

Maybe it took a while,
Maybe it took some time,
But after several meetings,
Our hearts they used to rhyme.

We'd jump to the stars,
We'd race to the end of time and back,
No one could beat us,
We were the champions of the track.

I knew one day,
I knew the day would come,
When finally our hearts parted,
And now that day is done.

I loved you Jiggy,
I love now
I'll love you till my heart too,
Takes its final bow


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, he was gorgeous. What happened to him if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

he got stun on the nose which suddenly got infected. vets tried all the way through the night to bring out the infection, but his blood clotted.
thanks for caring


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that. (((Hugs))))


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

ahh thank you


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

im so sorry for your loss... very gorgous  i just lost my mare this past summer and your post here made me realize how much good times we really had  thank you


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

my pleasure- its sad to think we only appreciate things when we lose them

its two years ago today...:'(


----------

